# What unusual tool do you make regular use of?



## mackemforever (May 29, 2020)

Just a simple question really, what tools do you use on cars that would be considered unusual by most people?

Whether it's something detailing oriented that you use for a purpose it's not designed for, or a product that is designed for something other than detailing that you've found a use for, let us know what it is.

Personally one of my favourite tools when working on interiors is this, a weapon cleaning tool that I find is the perfect tool for a lot of fiddly jobs on interiors.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Machine polisher :buffer: :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I use my old Nector card for stripes on the carpet :lol:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm not sure that I can tell because the tool I use might get upset at being called a tool..... :lol:

Andy.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Ladies makeup brush for touch screen and dusting out difficult to reach areas.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

20vKarlos said:


> I use my old Nector card for stripes on the carpet :lol:


This works??? :doublesho


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

straight6hatch said:


> This works??? :doublesho


Yep:thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Henry with a long narrow extension so I can get between the seats etc!!


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

An old number plate:lol:

I use it to get right to the bottom of some windscreens and rear windows.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Loads

Kitchen spatula wrapped in a microfibre for bottom of windscreen

Dish pan brush for tyre cleaning

Cotton wool buds for vents

Tweezers for pulling bits out of the carpets


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

A skewer wrapped in microfibre for panel gaps. One of the ones that's intrigued me most is someone using a medical syringe with needle tip for stone chip touch ups!


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> A skewer wrapped in microfibre for panel gaps. One of the ones that's intrigued me most is someone using a medical syringe with needle tip for stone chip touch ups!


I use medical syringes for measuring out my bits n bobs for dilution, especially useful for very small quantities of stuff like BH Autowash that only needs about 10ml at a time.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

2 upside down empty beer crates. 

Great as a step stool to reach top of car and great for sitting on when doing wheels, doors etc. Also used when I'm cleaning house windows downstairs or in garage and need something up higher.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> 2 upside down empty beer crates.
> 
> Great as a step stool to reach top of car and great for sitting on when doing wheels, doors etc. Also used when I'm cleaning house windows downstairs or in garage and need something up higher.


I screwed a rectangle of plywood to the bottom to create a stool. Added a cheap carpet tile to the top.

Cooks









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Cookies said:


> I screwed a rectangle of plywood to the bottom to create a stool. Added a cheap carpet tile to the top.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> ...


That's a good idea, when sitting on them I tend to use my kneeling pad which takes some finding some days:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> That's a good idea, when sitting on them I tend to use my kneeling pad which takes some finding some days:thumb:


Yeh, the plywood idea appeared in a moment of inspiration, when my foot went through the base of another crate I was standing on. No injuries, but i didnt want to tempt fate again.

I've had this one for around 17 years. It's part of the family now. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I have beer crates so stealing the plywood idea, and the credit card carpet one. 

Tried various wearable knee pads to make life easier but by far the best solution was a b&q kneeling mat, really thick and a decent size and only about £6. Acquiring quite a collection of brushes, shoe brushes, dish brushes, paint, make up (that she is still looking for!) etc, even have a horse brush that is perfect for tyre cleaning. I use syringes for measuring, essential for BH auto wash, and if you get dispensing needles which are blunt, they are ideal for stone chip repairs. Tooth picks and cotton buds. Magic foam pads for interior spot cleaning. So much random stuff.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

polyester / synthetic fibre "feather duster" that picks up dust and dirt specs using static.

they are absolutely epic for going round steering wheel stalks and gear levers, radio buttons etc.

spotless dashboard in one slow pass. 

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I regularly run a dehumidifier in my cellar.
I harvest and store the water it produces as it is 100% mineral free.
Then I use it for a final rinse with my Worx portable jet wash.
5 litres easily does a final rinse negating the need for touch drying.

If it's late at night and I want to rinse the car down I'll use a portable/camping rechargeable shower.
Uses more water than the Worx cordless pressure washer but is very quiet.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I also use a wooden kitchen spatula for getting down the bottom of windows. I use a plastic small rounded trim tool wrapped in a microfibre to get right into the corners of quarter lights, when it is difficult to get in the corners due to the rubber size. I also use a Snap On Creeper bucket seat when wheeling a vehicle up. I can keep spare rotary buffer heads and bottles on the tray underneath, and wheel myself around on the casters, the seat is mega heavy but that helps when buffing up. I use small bottle brushes for cleaning up honeycomb grills etc. For getting crap out from in between badges, I sometimes use pipe cleaners. (Ask your Grandfather what they are, lol.) Finally, I regularly use a small terminal driver to scratch any crap and stones out of pedal rubbers.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

69p Denture brush excellent for getting in window rubbers around badging around the headlights front grill etc the amount of moss and green rubbish I got off the car this week when I washed it was incredible wouldn’t be without one now. Car has a double sunroof the brush got all the moss and dirt out of the edges very quick a good hose off and then the wash.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Reverse application - I use diluted Megs Last Touch when cleaning the house windows...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

baxlin said:


> Reverse application - I use diluted Megs Last Touch when cleaning the house windows...


What dilution do you use ?

Do you dilute for the car as a QD ?


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> What dilution do you use ?
> 
> Do you dilute for the car as a QD ?


I may be doing it incorrectly, but approx 50:50, maybe a little stronger. I use it as a drying agent on the car, with similar dilution.

But I'm more than happy to be corrected if I'm using it wrongly!

Malcolm


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Cotton buds for interior 
****tail stick Interior annoying things stuck and for Touch up 
Dish washer / toilet brush for under arches 
Dish sponges for tyre trim


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

TePe interdental brushes to clean the perforated leather on the seats. 
Can get them in a plethora of sizes have a million of uses for them.
https://www.dentaldirect.co.uk/tepe...MIsL6y283f7wIVitPtCh3QpwrGEAAYASAAEgLrSfD_BwE


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Caledoniandream said:


> TePe interdental brushes to clean the perforated leather on the seats.
> Can get them in a plethora of sizes have a million of uses for them.
> https://www.dentaldirect.co.uk/tepe...MIsL6y283f7wIVitPtCh3QpwrGEAAYASAAEgLrSfD_BwE


Brilliant idea! We have loads of these for us and the kids and I have never thought of using them on the car for all those hard to get in spaces. Will do now though!

I also use old make-up brushes for interior LCD screens and baby water wet wipes for removing marks from interior surfaces as a quick fix before the next full clean.


----------



## zoid9969 (Nov 30, 2008)

****tail sticks, for getting bits of tree (needles from a yew tree mainly) out of fiddly places like in the rubber trim around windows. I learned my lesson when I tried to use my power washer on the window trim once and it made a right old mess.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Kids crafting pipe cleaners for getting into water channels of light cluster etc

A kids paracetamol syringe for measuring out tiny quantities of BHAW etc

A super tiny bottle brush given to me as part of an in-flight baby feeding kit by an airline. Used to clean out my tiny 'everyday carry emergency detailing' products

A collection of empty glasses cleaner spritz bottles for my EDC emergency products

A stack of recyclable coffee vending machine cups for mixing small amounts of touch up paint

A 000 model paintbrush for touchups


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Dickies work trousers with built in knee pads!


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Machine polisher :buffer: :lol:


Love this :lol:

Syringes for small quantities.

Dish sponges for tyre dressing applications.


----------

